# I signed up for the Rider Course...



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

I did it a few years ago. You'll have a blast :thumbup:


----------



## jaguarx7 (Aug 19, 2009)

I did it, would be worth twice the cost. Got me very comfortable with a bike, and it really is fun. I recommend it to everyone I meet who wants to ride.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Everybody who rides should go through a course like that....


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice! have you chosen a bike yet?


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep! Every review I have read has suggested an SV650S. I think that's going to be my first bike. Then I'll go get a Ninja in a few years.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Yep! Every review I have read has suggested an SV650S. I think that's going to be my first bike. Then I'll go get a Ninja in a few years.


I like the first part, but the second needs some work! Have looked at the 600rr? :angel:


----------



## J. Kidd (Dec 26, 2001)

Fast Bob said:


> Everybody who rides should go through a course like that....


Agreed. Should be mandatory.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Sweet dude. Looks like it's going to fun. And you'll learn a lot to


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

MalibuMafiaV said:


> Sweet dude. Looks like it's going to fun. And you'll learn a lot to


...a lot to smile???

mw


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

sv 650 will be a great first bike

Ninja's....you have to rev the piss out of them to make any power, I am more a fan of torque 
mmmm super duke


----------



## bassholic (Nov 10, 2009)

Can't see the photo but i have to assume it is MSF. My girl starts class thursday!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I want a bike now damnit!


----------



## bassholic (Nov 10, 2009)

6 Brit said:


> I want a bike now damnit!


Nice edit, but no. Something about sexism and being treated equally.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

bassholic said:


> Nice edit, but no. Something about sexism and being treated equally.


I misread your post as saying my girl class starts thursday...
nice edit indeed

I still want a bike - damnit


----------



## javablack (Mar 23, 2010)

its a good class, you'll enjoy it. When you get some seat time on your own bike you should check out the advanced class too. I did that one a few months ago i learned alot from it.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I heard about Ninja's and how you have to rev to really get it going. I'd like that on my car, not on my bike. Maybe when I learn a bit more, I'll change my mind. 

From everything that I have heard the SV650S is the best all around beginners bike. It'll keep me satisfied so I don't have to buy another bike 4 months later.


----------



## bassholic (Nov 10, 2009)

6 Brit said:


> I still want a bike - damnit


what's stopping you?!?!? I've found 2 bikes. 1 has a viewer tomorrow and 1 friday. 2nd bike i am waiting to hear back if it is for sale.

Might have to make a visit before the 1st buyer and put a non-refundable depo on number 1. Figure this out before the a.m tomorrow.


----------



## bassholic (Nov 10, 2009)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Yeah, I heard about Ninja's and how you have to rev to really get it going. I'd like that on my car, not on my bike. Maybe when I learn a bit more, I'll change my mind.
> 
> From everything that I have heard the SV650S is the best all around beginners bike. It'll keep me satisfied so I don't have to buy another bike 4 months later.


When i rode the 636 when it was first released i loved the power. I need the people who are claiming ninja's need to be reved to explain what reving is and on what size bike.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

bassholic said:


> When i rode the 636 when it was first released i loved the power. I need the people who are claiming ninja's need to be reved to explain what reving is and on what size bike.


They say it doesn't have enough torque.

I'm 5'8 and 145 pounds. I don't think I'll be much weight for the bike.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok quick question, will I need to buy a Jacket, Gloves, and Helmet before the course?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

bassholic said:


> When i rode the 636 when it was first released i loved the power. I need the people who are claiming ninja's need to be reved to explain what reving is and on what size bike.


the more high performance bikes like the Ninja's and the Gixxers and what not all build their power pretty high up on the powerband rather than some more dirtbike influenced supermotard type bikes have a little more down low grunt...useable torque, don't have to wind the motor up to get it to go - which I prefer - but I am pretty biased as the only riding I really do is off road. it just seems like you really have to dig for that power on the more high strung race bikes - and they are horribly uncomfortable for any period of time more than 20 min. :dunno: Just seems they are better suited for a race track than riding around on the street


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Ok quick question, will I need to buy a Jacket, Gloves, and Helmet before the course?


maybe not jacket but I think when I went I had my own gloves and helmet

you are going to need them either way :dunno: might as well just get them

so not try to save money on your safety gear....it's the most important thing you can do in this whole process is get quality riding gear - for comfort & safety :thumbup:


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Brit! You're the best.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Ok quick question, will I need to buy a Jacket, Gloves, and Helmet before the course?


You don't need to before the course.

A simple pair of leather work gloves and boots that cover your ankle will work fine. I don't think a jacket is required or necessary for the class.

I wouldn't rush out to get riding gear before the class.. take your time to find stuff that you like and fits you well :thumbup:

Drats: I missed the part about the helmet. You'll definitely need that


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

///M3lissa said:


> You don't need to before the course.
> 
> A simple pair of leather work gloves and boots that cover your ankle will work fine. I don't think a jacket is required or necessary for the class.
> 
> I wouldn't rush out to get riding gear before the class.. take your time to find stuff that you like and fits you well :thumbup:


:thumbup: I'm currently searching for a store to go try on some stuff and see what size I'm looking for.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> :thumbup: I'm currently searching for a store to go try on some stuff and see what size I'm looking for.


breaking in motorcycle boots is fun

...not


----------



## bassholic (Nov 10, 2009)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> They say it doesn't have enough torque.
> 
> I'm 5'8 and 145 pounds. I don't think I'll be much weight for the bike.


 I'm 6'2 190. What bikes have you been on to know what torque feels like?



-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Ok quick question, will I need to buy a Jacket, Gloves, and Helmet before the course?


People answered, but no you won't



6 Brit said:


> the more high performance bikes like the Ninja's and the Gixxers and what not all build their power pretty high up on the powerband rather than some more dirtbike influenced supermotard type bikes have a little more down low grunt...useable torque, don't have to wind the motor up to get it to go - which I prefer - but I am pretty biased as the only riding I really do is off road. it just seems like you really have to dig for that power on the more high strung race bikes - and they are horribly uncomfortable for any period of time more than 20 min. :dunno: Just seems they are better suited for a race track than riding around on the street


Thank you for your input as an actual rider. I have owned an f4, gpz550, f3, 954, ninja 250 and gsxr600. I know a little bit about bikes and i was more than happy with the 250. Actually hoping to buy another 250 tonight about at least before 5pm tomorrow when the seller has a buyer coming.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

bassholic said:


> I'm 6'2 190. What bikes have you been on to know what torque feels like?
> 
> People answered, but no you won't
> 
> Thank you for your input as an actual rider. I have owned an f4, gpz550, f3, 954, ninja 250 and gsxr600. I know a little bit about bikes and i was more than happy with the 250. Actually hoping to buy another 250 tonight about at least before 5pm tomorrow when the seller has a buyer coming.


I've been on a 250cc, and that was in Iran, :rofl:


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

I think you're ok.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

6 Brit said:


> breaking in motorcycle boots is fun
> 
> ...not


So....you walk like Herman Munster the first couple hundred times you wear `em....what`s wrong with that ?


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> breaking in motorcycle boots is fun
> 
> ...not


seriously! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

bassholic said:


> I'm 6'2 190. What bikes have you been on to know what torque feels like?
> .


This one (did you say "TORQUE" ?


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

bassholic said:


> I'm 6'2 190. What bikes have you been on to know what torque feels like?
> 
> Thank you for your input as an actual rider. I have owned an f4, gpz550, f3, 954, ninja 250 and gsxr600. I know a little bit about bikes and *i was more than happy with the 250. * Actually hoping to buy another 250 tonight about at least before 5pm tomorrow when the seller has a buyer coming.


Coming from a few experiences with a 250, and owning a Honda F2, F4i, 600rr, and a Victory V92C, I have to ask: How could anyone be satisfied with a 250??? I'm not one to go banging off the rev limiter every time, but the 09 Ninja 250 I rode last year was really only liveable within the city limits. Its light enough to toss easily around the city streets, but in the country, or any place where the speed limit was above 40mph it was terrible. Buzzy little motor that struggles to reach highway speeds, and it was downright scary on the interstate doing 68mph 

At the very least, if you aren't looking for a full fledged rocket, the Ninja 500 is more liveable..


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Fast Bob said:


> So....you walk like Herman Munster the first couple hundred times you wear `em....what`s wrong with that ?


hahhaa
I had the great idea to wear them literally EVERYWHERE when I got my most recent pair (which are strictly dirtbike boots - all hard plastic and metal toes)

decided to go somewhere and got in my stick shift car lol bad idea - no feeling whatsoever!!! I almost killed myself and drove barefoot for the rest of the trip but yes Herman Munster...pretty spot on!


----------



## bassholic (Nov 10, 2009)

Ryan... said:


> Coming from a few experiences with a 250, and owning a Honda F2, F4i, 600rr, and a Victory V92C, I have to ask: How could anyone be satisfied with a 250??? I'm not one to go banging off the rev limiter every time, but the 09 Ninja 250 I rode last year was really only liveable within the city limits. Its light enough to toss easily around the city streets, but in the country, or any place where the speed limit was above 40mph it was terrible. Buzzy little motor that struggles to reach highway speeds, and it was downright scary on the interstate doing 68mph
> 
> At the very least, if you aren't looking for a full fledged rocket, the Ninja 500 is more liveable..


I feel the 250 forces you to be a better rider. I made 100 mile trips on the 05 250 i had and i'm sure i was traveling upwards of 80 mph. I also know that i was able to ram 1-3rd and notice some giddy-up. I have to assume your skills are lacking. I am actually going to pick up a 08 250 this afternoon. To each their own.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryan....

Have you ridden a Ninja 650R? How would you compare it to the SV650S?


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

If I ever ride again it'll be on one of those trycicle doohickies. My balls have retreated into my abdomen way too far for me to get back on a bike. Nevre crashed, lost a couple good friends, figured I'd quit while I was ahead.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

bassholic said:


> I feel the 250 forces you to be a better rider. I made 100 mile trips on the 05 250 i had and i'm sure i was traveling upwards of 80 mph. I also know that i was able to ram 1-3rd and notice some giddy-up. *I have to assume your skills are lacking.* I am actually going to pick up a 08 250 this afternoon. To each their own.


I'm no Rossi, but my skills are most definitely not "lacking" :thumbup:



-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Ryan....
> 
> Have you ridden a Ninja 650R? How would you compare it to the SV650S?


The only Ninjas I've ridden were that 250, a 636, and a Zx10r. The 636 was a friend's bike, and it felt horrible to me. Turns out his front tire was low by about 9lbs of air, so that really threw it off. He sold it shortly after I rode it and picked up the zx10r. Now that bike is fun! I don't really have anything to compare to the Sv650 because it was the first bike I'd ever ridden, and all I knew was that it had two wheels and was a lot quicker than my car


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Ryan....
> 
> Have you ridden a Ninja 650R? How would you compare it to the SV650S?


very different...
the sv is much less aggressive seating position and not at high strung as a ninja - sit on them both you will know the difference without even riding them


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

bassholic said:


> I feel the 250 forces you to be a better rider. I made 100 mile trips on the 05 250 i had and i'm sure i was traveling upwards of 80 mph. I also know that i was able to ram 1-3rd and notice some giddy-up. I have to assume your skills are lacking. I am actually going to pick up a 08 250 this afternoon. To each their own.


IMHO, a 250 IS a good bike to learn on....you can fling it around and explore its (and yours) limits without going to jail or killing yourself (although I managed to come close to both on several occasions  My first bike was a Yamaha 250 Big Bear Scrambler (dual-purpose, on/off-road bike), and I still remember the salesman`s warning " Now, *watch it* until you get used to it, this is a full-on two-fifty", and I proceeded to leave the dealer with a long wheelie  My friends had a mixed bag of bikes, a Honda 450, a few BSA & Triumph 650s, and Sportster 900s, and my little 2-stroke 250 could wax most of `em up to about 70 or so, then they`d walk me on top end....it was fun....


----------



## Alex_Lounsbury (Apr 18, 2008)

The class is great for a beginner, and the SV650 will be a great bike to learn on. The Ninja is a great machine. I've never really agreed with people who complain about the lack of torque. I drove a 636 once, loved it to death. You just have to drive the high revving bikes differently. Yes you will be revving to 4k rpms from a stop, but keep in mind some of these things rev to 16k. Most wouldn't be bothered by 2k starts on an engine that revved to 8k, just look at the proportions. Your still in the bottom end of the engine speed range. If you will be driving day to day, I would recommend a detuned sportbike. Something like a Yamaha FZ1, Suzuki Bandit, or Honda Intercepter are wonderful for day to day driving, all have great powerbands that are very user friendly. If its just a toy I'd stick with a 600cc sportbike. Everyone has their opinions, but the R6, CBR600rr, and Ninja 636 are all great bikes. I personally would stick with the CBR but thats just me. Just stay away from the 1000 supersports. There is so much power available that it gets to be a let down because you rarely get to really open it up. My FZ1 would break 80 in first gear, and 100 in second. Its super fun... for an entire 7 seconds  I wouldn't want anything faster.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

my man got an old nighthawk for his first bike and has not wanted for more yet 
it's a great little -big bike!! with virtually no maint.
I recommend getting something you don't care too much about dropping or possibly totaling :thumbup:


----------



## jaguarx7 (Aug 19, 2009)

My first bike was a ninja 250, I put 500 miles on it in the first two months, then woke up one morning to find it not sitting where I left it. The police found it, but by that time I had another bike. I would recommend that bike to any new rider, it handles great and has plenty of power, I had mine up to 109 mph once (just to see if it could) and it's defiantly faster than a civic. The 70 mpg doesn't hurt either. After it was stolen I found a 1976 Kawasaki KZ900, restored it, and ride it at least twice a week. Once you get on one, you're hooked.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^ any bike should be quicker than an eco car up to 60, power/weight is better on bikes.

I just don't see the point in wasting money on a 250. You're making a great choice with the Sv :thumbup:


----------



## bassholic (Nov 10, 2009)

Please describe what wasting money is. I had the 250 up to 90 miles per hour as i was bringing it home. I have a feeling the gsxr will be seeing shed time.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

bassholic said:


> Please describe what wasting money is. I had the 250 up to 90 miles per hour as i was bringing it home. I have a feeling the gsxr will be seeing shed time.


Its a pretty easy concept really; it doesn't pay to spend $2700 on a new-ish Ninja 250, then another $350 for registration/title, ride it for 1 month, realize you want/need something bigger, faster, more comfortable, etc then sell it for $2300. Right there you've gone and lost money, hence "waste of money"... I'm not saying they're bad bikes, but they're typically a bad choice for many riders i've seen. A 600 is generally a very tame bike when not in the hands of a complete idiot. They won't throw you off the back even under full throttle, and anyone that shows it respect can see their skills grow as they grow familiar with the bike. A lot of people can outperform what a ninja offers on the street, very few can do that with a 600.

There are a ton of good bikes that can be purchased rather than a ninja 250. Being able to do 90mph doesn't make it a good bike.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm going to get the SV650. Looking around for a good deal.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

another bike kinda close to the SV would be a Buell XB9R... Not sure what prices are like around you, but around here they're commonly found for under $4000. Very fun, not too fast, but a lot of torque throughout the rev range. They handle beautifully and they got that wonderful Harley engine/exhaust


----------



## bassholic (Nov 10, 2009)

250


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

I passed the written yesterday. I take the skills test today. Here goes nothing....


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

good luck! My gf just passed hers 2 days ago


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

aaaannnnnnnddd I PASSED!!!!!!! 


WWWWWWOOOOOOOOTTTT!!!!!! Time to start looking for gear!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice! You settle on which bike you're going to get?


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryan... said:


> Nice! You settle on which bike you're going to get?


Thanks! I am now looking for gear. I don't want to go hold anything back on gear. It'll most likely be the SV650. If I can get enough, I'll buy the Ninja 650S. I don't think I'll go that far though. I need something easy to get acquainted with


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Thanks! I am now looking for gear. I don't want to go hold anything back on gear. It'll most likely be the SV650. If I can get enough, I'll buy the Ninja 650S. I don't think I'll go that far though. I need something easy to get acquainted with


Sweet, SV650 would be a great choice. What kind of gear are you looking at (leather, jacket, gloves, boots, etc)?


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryan... said:


> Sweet, SV650 would be a great choice. What kind of gear are you looking at (leather, jacket, gloves, boots, etc)?


Not sure at the moment. I will be heading overseas in a couple of weeks. We'll see what happens.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

I went and looked at some bikes yesterday. The Kawi's fit and finish seems so much better then the Suzuki's.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> I went and looked at some bikes yesterday. The Kawi's fit and finish seems so much better then the Suzuki's.


the only kawasaki bikes I've been up close to and ridden have been the 08 ZX10R, 07 ZX6R, and a 636, all looked really nice and rode well, especially the zx10r :thumbup:

The two GSXR 750's I rode were equally well made IMO, but definitely more uncomfortable than anything made by Kawasaki..


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryan... said:


> the only kawasaki bikes I've been up close to and ridden have been the 08 ZX10R, 07 ZX6R, and a 636, all looked really nice and rode well, especially the zx10r :thumbup:
> 
> The two GSXR 750's I rode were equally well made IMO, but definitely more uncomfortable than anything made by Kawasaki..


I like Kawi's.  I am also looking at the CBR600 or an Interceptor. Not sure. I am leaning towards the Kawi. The Interceptor has ABS though, and I feel that is a necessity.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> I like Kawi's.  I am also looking at the CBR600 or an Interceptor. Not sure. I am leaning towards the Kawi. The Interceptor has ABS though, and I feel that is a necessity.


I loved all my Honda 600s. Why do you feel ABS is a necessity? I've read a bunch of reviews/bike comparisons and it seems that ABS is more of a "bling" factor to help sell bikes...


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Picking up a ZX-6R on Saturday. It's blue. Dealer is bringing it in from another dealer for me. Thank you everyone for their help.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Picking up a ZX-6R on Saturday. It's blue. Dealer is bringing it in from another dealer for me. Thank you everyone for their help.


Sweet deal, I expect to see pics!


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryan... said:


> Sweet deal, I expect to see pics!


----------



## galahad05 (Aug 11, 2007)

Wait H|I, I thought you said that you had several years of riding under your belt?!?
I looked at the beginning of this thread....about 5 months ago.....


----------



## galahad05 (Aug 11, 2007)

To clarify, this is a 10-second bike you have there. If this is really your first....be *damn* careful with it.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice lookin bike :thumbup:

These bikes are absolute corner carvers, I'm sure you're going to love it! 
What kind of gear do you got?


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

galahad05 said:


> Wait H|I, I thought you said that you had several years of riding under your belt?!?
> I looked at the beginning of this thread....about 5 months ago.....


That's when I took the course. I've been riding bikes for 4 years now. Just not where the cops are.... :eeps:



galahad05 said:


> To clarify, this is a 10-second bike you have there. If this is really your first....be *damn* careful with it.


Not my first. 


Ryan... said:


> Nice lookin bike :thumbup:
> 
> These bikes are absolute corner carvers, I'm sure you're going to love it!
> What kind of gear do you got?


Helmet and Jacket for now. Ordered gloves and pants. Looking for riding boots.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> That's when I took the course. I've been riding bikes for 4 years now. Just not where the cops are.... :eeps:
> 
> Not my first.
> 
> Helmet and Jacket for now. Ordered gloves and pants. Looking for riding boots.


gloves are imperative! What is the first thing you do when you fall over? Stick your hands out...Get good ones


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> gloves are imperative! What is the first thing you do when you fall over? Stick your hands out...Get good ones


Kawasaki ZX series, in blue.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Kawasaki ZX series, in blue.


a kawa-sucky?

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i keed i keed

congrats! Be careful!!!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

+1 to Brit's statement, gloves are probably one of the most overlooked pieces of gear! Good ones make your trips safer, and more comfortable. Bad ones leave your hands at risk, and make any trips uncomfortable. If you're looking for a gauntlet glove, I absolutely love my Icon Mercs. I have both versions, and recommend them to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## srobmw (Jul 17, 2006)

6 Brit said:


> sv 650 will be a great first bike
> 
> Ninja's....you have to rev the piss out of them to make any power, I am more a fan of torque
> mmmm super duke


You don't need to rev the piss out of this Ninja, but I still do.:thumbup:


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

srobmw said:


> You don't need to rev the piss out of this Ninja, but I still do.:thumbup:


Nice Bike!!!!

*DDDDRRRROOOOOOLLLLL* I LOVE the 10R.

I don't need to rev my 600 that high, either. 4-5 RPM is great for the city. Still under break in,but I love hearing the engine rev!


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

By the way Galahad, the only reason I took the rider course was to get my license.


----------



## galahad05 (Aug 11, 2007)

Sounds good.

I'm glad you aren't taking on way too much bike for a beginner, like I was afraid you were; we want you wheels-up and riding for years to come.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Question....How is the R6 compared to the ZX-6R. I see a lot more Yamaha's here, but a friend is looking at bikes also and wants to know.


----------

